# When in Cape Town, don't get FZP'd



## Spoke (Sep 26, 2011)

Are you going to Cape Town? Are you on the look-out for long term accommodation? Then chances are that you will run into FZP, referred to by several internet resources, Lonely Planet, and other acknowledged guide books. You would think that with so many referrals it is a safe pick. At least, that is what we thought. Six weeks later, this is our statement of reconsideration. 

Below is a report of FZP’s concept of reality vs. the one of the rest of the world. We have gathered a list of what was promised – therefore, what we paid for – and what was in the end delivered. The cliff note version would be: Stay away!

Note: The information presented below corresponds to the one found on the company’s web site at the time of our booking in January 2013, of which nothing was changed during our six-week stay from February 11 onward. And had we only had more time – as well as a deeper knowledge about the South African legislation – we would have taken legal actions against their false and misleading advertisement. 

FZP OFFERED: Flat screen satellite TV (DSTV)
FZP DELIVERED: There were a large amount of channels, of which only a number were available to us, and only between 5 A.M. and 7.50 P.M. Outside these hours, the only we could get out of the flat screen were error messages about the decoder not being able to receive any signal. 

FZP OFFERED: Fully equipped modern renovated kitchen
FZP DELIVERED: Of course “fully equipped” is a relative term in these contexts. But to be honest, we have seen dorm rooms that are more fully equipped than this. Of course, it could be our unreasonably high standards that are impossible to meet. Nevertheless, when we are promised a fully equipped kitchen, we do expect basic things such as a kitchen knife, a bread knife that actually cuts bread rather than tearing it to pieces, a cutting board, a colander, sets of plates and bowls corresponding to the number of persons which the apartment sleeps, pots and pans that are not dented, a toaster, and even a dish drainer.

FZP OFFERED: 1 bedroom
FZP DELIVERED: Nowhere was it mentioned that there was no door to the bedroom. Nowhere was it mentioned that the only existing door in the open plan apartment was the one to the bathroom. 

FZP OFFERED: Access to pool and gym
FZP DELIVERED: You would think that information about the location of these facilities would be enclosed in the general information package which was received when we picked up the keys. After emailing about it, we were first told the whereabouts of the gym, but that there was no pool. Not until after several days of emailing in which it was pointed out to FZP that pool and gym were included in the description of the apartment, did we get directions to the pool area. 

FZP OFFERED: Secure parking bay
FZP DELIVERED: Unlike details about gym and pool, information about the parking bay was actually enclosed in the information package received at arrival. However, when we asked for further details, we were told that there is no parking bay, and that the one available was reserved for another apartment. Due to the possibility of a last minute booking, they could not let us use that space. Although, since this was listed under “Features & facilities” for our apartment, we insisted, and received the accurate information enclosed in an email. It turned out that the parking bay was marked with the number of our apartment, which makes the initial negative reply even more remarkable.

FZP OFFERED: Internet data card rental
FZP DELIVERED: The service was no longer provided.

FZP OFFERED: Baby cot rental
FZP DELIVERED: During the online booking procedure it seemed like the cost for this during the entire stay would be R100, which was also confirmed after check-out. However, later FZP informed us that the cost would be R100 per week, which we of course objected to, since that was not the agreement from our online booking. After pointing that out to them, they decided to stick to the original deal. However, we were noted that the availability of the cot might not cover our entire stay. After further correspondence we were finally informed that the booked cot was not available at all, which seemed rather remarkable, since that did not come up on our booking confirmation. 

In addition, it took FZP a full two weeks to fix a cracked toilet seat that we reported at our arrival. Along with the toilet seat, we also reported a couple of loose screws to the handle of one of the windows. These have yet to be taken care of. Of course there were things that FZP managed to live up to. Although, that should not need to be pointed out, had we been dealing with a serious establishment.


----------

